
Google Buys Russian Contextual Ads Service for $140m - prakash
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/07/18/google-buys-russian-contextual-ads-service-for-140m/
======
pchristensen
American companies buying prominent Russian assets? What is the world coming
to?

~~~
ruslan
Innovation,both in terms of technology and business, is not going on only in
Silicon Valley ;-).

"Begun", the company Google has bought made $200M on online advertising last
year. So, technically Google has bought themselves the second place on Russian
adv market. The first one is still being held by Yandex.

~~~
pchristensen
No, I think it's cool. My comment was just in contrast to the doom and gloom
about rich foreigners and sovereign investment funds buying prominent US
assets.

